# Homemade Tools >  Safer Angle Grinder Sliding Cutting Tool

## yair feldmann

Angle grinders hacks frequently suffer from a safety problem, the need to reach for the switch while turning the machine on, or trying to stop it when it is running. This can be dangerous! Sliding cutting tools are not an exception.

To solve that, I came up with the idea of a completely new handle, in which the on/off switch is embedded. I replaced the original orange toggle switch with the green on/off pushbutton. Push to turn on - lift your finger and the grinder stops. The handle is made of wood and thus fully isolated. I based my machine on that of the very talented maker Gökmen ALTUNTAŞ, as seen on YouTube. 

Here you can see my machine. Enjoy!

----------

carloski (Mar 13, 2022),

Jon (Mar 10, 2022),

nova_robotics (Mar 12, 2022),

rgsparber (Mar 8, 2022),

shopandmath (Mar 11, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks yair feldmann! We've added your Angle Grinder Cutting Jig to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: yair feldmann's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Angle Grinder Cutting Jig
 by yair feldmann

tags:
jig, angle grinder, cutting

----------

carloski (Mar 13, 2022)

----------

